# tidal plain



## winpoj

*přílivová pláň/planina/rovina*

Dobrý den,

snažím se do češtiny přeložit výraz "tidal plain" a váhám mezi možnosti, jež uvádím v nadpisu.

Nebyla by nějaká rada?


----------



## kelt

Čau,

těžko říct - neviděl jsem ani jeden. Ale může to být _terminus technicus_. 
Asi bych to nepřekládal doslovně, něco jako: přílivový rozsah, vzestup přílivu. Ale to jsou jen pokusy, nejsem překladatel.


----------



## winpoj

Díky, Kelte. Myslím, že jsem na to už kápl - přílivová plošina to asi bude.


----------



## werrr

A nejde náhodou o „watty“?


----------



## winpoj

Myslím, že ano. Nicméně v daném textu bych neměl používat cizí slova, pokud to není nutné, a obrat "přílivová plošina" je zřejmě přijatelný, protože ho používá např. Česká geologická služba (http://www.geology.cz/aplikace/encyklopedie/term.pl?prilivova_plosina).


----------

